# LCD wiht MKV playback and NTFS support



## thinkyash (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello Experts,

I need a suggestion for my Leaving room. I have lots of HD 720P movies (mkv and divx) on my external hard disk. But I am unable to play them on my DVD through USB since hard disk is formatted with NTFS. So I am planning to buy LCD TV, which can support NTFS file system and can play MKV format through USB port. Is it possible to convert entire 500 GB hard disk to FAT32 file system? I don’t want to invest in Media player. Can u suggest me 32” LCD with MKV playback and NTFS support? My budget is 30K to 35K. LG, Samsung, Videocon and Sony are preferred brand.

Yashwant

I found following models while surfing.

VIERA TH-L32U30D
VIERA TH-L32X30D
VIERA TH-L32C30D

Anybody can review these models ?


----------



## d3p (Sep 1, 2011)

Samsung LCD's & LED's can play all the format including *.flv, mkv, mp4, vob, avi & m2ts.

Grab one, 32inch Series 5 LCD's from Samsung costs 31-36k Max...


----------

